# Getting a job in Australia Is Hard



## Lenore (Oct 16, 2009)

This is for those people waiting on visas 309 Spouse, 300 Fiance and other family stream.

Getting a job in Australia is very difficult so for those of you waiting for their visa I would like to suggest that instead of waiting till you arrive in Australia to look for work that you undertake to find employement BEFORE arriving.

Firstly, you need to take a look at your qualifications and research if they will be accepted in Australia or you need to have them verified/certified here. The immi site is a good place to start. I mention this because I had no idea that even the most basic of trades need to be Australian Certified and all this takes time when you arrive so some prior planning will ease your transition.

If you english skills are not good then perhaps brushing up on that BEFORE you arrive is a good idea.

For those waiting here for their respective Spouse, Partner, Fiance then instead of wasting hours (like I did) consider the fact that if your partner cannot find work for a month or 2 or 3 or even a year then how is that going to affect your standard of living ?

Yes love is grand and 2 can live as cheaply as 1 and all that lovely stuff 
but in practical terms can make for financially hard going............


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lenore said:


> This is for those people waiting on visas 309 Spouse, 300 Fiance and other family stream.
> 
> Getting a job in Australia is very difficult so for those of you waiting for their visa I would like to suggest that instead of waiting till you arrive in Australia to look for work that you undertake to find employement BEFORE arriving.
> 
> ...


We had a Prime Minister about three decades ago who was somewhat pummelled in the media over a phrase he used:
*" Life is not meant to be easy "* 
Though in some respects you could say Malcolm was born with a political silver spoon he was also of hardy farmers stock, perhaps even some scottish there in the blood line.
However it did little to help his political survival and he has never really been accorded the rverence shown to other former PMs, loss of his pants and whereabouts knowledge in Memphis not helping - Malcolm Fraser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But all that aside, I think people discarded Malacolm's comment at their peril and perhaps he was just so far ahead with his thoughts in recognising how the farming industry was going to be tougher in years to come.

Australia for many years had been known for " riding on the sheeps back " and the development of synthetic fibres and the EU saw tougher times emerging for farm products.

Not only were the farmers finding it tough but the greater industrialisation of asia and the economy of mass production in more populous countries with cheaper labour meant that in Malcolm's years, the decline of manufacturing in Australia was on the horizon.
*This has to some extent been turbocharged *by the WTO with supposedly level playing fields and free trade policies being pushed globally.

Loss of manufacturing and other employment is also being seen in other countries as more and more companies operate internationally and through competition they seek the competitive edge of low cost production low enough to offset transportation costs.
Perhaps rising fuel costs may eventually change that.

So, yes, whilst moving factories to other companies may have resulted in income to formerly very poor nations, it is likely to be a marginal income and meanwhile many in the formerly more industrialised western countries will become a new poor.

*And the turbocharger is still running*
For whilst industrial activity may be having that marginal effect for some, the new world of industrialisation, transport and communication now means that the poor of the planet _[ by far in the majority ]_ can more readily see the other living styles available to those with wealth.

Whereas it is often said that wars are started from religion or greed, it is now also said that oil and poverty could be catalysts too and as the western world can also now more readily see what is occurring about the planet, that may not be too far from the truth.
What is for sure is that refugees seeking relief wherever possible from violence and poverty is part of our times and with forever growing populations and reduced resources, not something likely to diminish.

*The end result *is that whilst the WTO policy may have been designed to equalise opportunities and wealth about the planet, it is being achieved if you like by a burning of the candle at both ends.

So yes, Australia like other countries is likely to have a future of more people with less work available in regards to international trade, our reliance for it now being so heavily on resources industries.

I had to laugh the other day when I heard our deputy PM and Minister for Education spruiking on how clever she/her government were in application of policies to hopefully see something like 40% of the population eventually having a university education and 90-95% going to year 12 in secondary education and yet it is not asked:
. what work will all the university educated people do?
. are all students actually capable of higher level achievments in education?
. why not encourage more people to take up practical studies like farming to replace a very quickly ageing farm workforce.

Perhaps the two living as cheaply as one is very very true with two prepared to look at life that does involve getting the hands a bit toughened and dirty just as Malcolm may have intended.


----------

